# Moving Kioti CX2500 with backhoe



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

Hello all,
While digging a trench is it okay to move the tractor backward with the backhoe while the rear wheels are off the ground to eliminate changing positions (from backhoe to front control positions) or will this put too much stress on the backhoe to tractor mounts ? Thank you all for reading.
Pocojo


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

It's done all the time , make small moves to be careful


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

pocojo said:


> Hello all,
> While digging a trench is it okay to move the tractor backward with the backhoe while the rear wheels are off the ground to eliminate changing positions (from backhoe to front control positions) or will this put too much stress on the backhoe to tractor mounts ? Thank you all for reading.
> Pocojo


I suppose you could, but I wouldn't. Why wouldn't you pick up the stabilizers, push the tractor along and then put the stabilizers back down? You shouldn't have to move your seat position to do that.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> It's done all the time , make small moves to be careful


Im new to this, thanks for your reply.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I suppose you could, but I wouldn't. Why wouldn't you pick up the stabilizers, push the tractor along and then put the stabilizers back down? You shouldn't have to move your seat position to do that.


I'm new to this but will do that. Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are plenty of videos out there on trenching etc. have a look.




At about 11:00 minutes in it shows how to move the backhoe. If you are new at this, watch the complete video.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

pocojo said:


> I'm new to this but will do that. Thank you


If I get off the front seat with the parking brake disengaged, the engine will shut down.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

If I get off the front seat with the parking brake disengaged, the engine will shut down.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Its as simple as raising the outriggers, reaching around and raising the front bucket and then with the boom controls, push the machine along to where you need to be and then put the outriggers down and reach around and place the front bucket back on the ground, you don't have to get out of the seat, you have the option of bridging the seat sensor if you have problems.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Its as simple as raising the outriggers, reaching around and raising the front bucket and then with the boom controls, push the machine along to where you need to be and then put the outriggers down and reach around and place the front bucket back on the ground, you don't have to get out of the seat, you have the option of bridging the seat sensor if you have problems.





FredM said:


> Its as simple as raising the outriggers, reaching around and raising the front bucket and then with the boom controls, push the machine along to where you need to be and then put the outriggers down and reach around and place the front bucket back on the ground, you don't have to get out of the seat, you have the option of bridging the seat sensor if you have problems.


Yes I understand that but this tractor has a seat for the front and one for the back but as long as the rear wheels remain on the ground and the parking brake is engaged I can't do that. The first thing I thought of was defeating the seat interlock system but on this tractor its not as simple as bridging the seat sensor. To do that, certain resistors have to be wired into the system and if not done properly the computer can be damaged. Thanks much for your reply.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a switch that will disable the brake safety when using the backhoe? I just watched a video of a guy digging a trench with a CK3510 and he did just as I described, and never lest the seat. I'd say he didn't have the park brake on. If worse comes to worse, get yourself a sand bag and throw it on the seat whenever you are trenching , and leave the brake released. The bucket being down will hold you steady for the most part. I've never used the park brake on my backhoe, I just drop an outrigger and the bucket.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Is there a switch that will disable the brake safety when using the backhoe? I just watched a video of a guy digging a trench with a CK3510 and he did just as I described, and never lest the seat. I'd say he didn't have the park brake on. If worse comes to worse, get yourself a sand bag and throw it on the seat whenever you are trenching , and leave the brake released. The bucket being down will hold you steady for the most part. I've never used the park brake on my backhoe, I just drop an outrigger and the bucket.





pogobill said:


> Is there a switch that will disable the brake safety when using the backhoe? I just watched a video of a guy digging a trench with a CK3510 and he did just as I described, and never lest the seat. I'd say he didn't have the park brake on. If worse comes to worse, get yourself a sand bag and throw it on the seat whenever you are trenching , and leave the brake released. The bucket being down will hold you steady for the most part. I've never used the park brake on my backhoe, I just drop an outrigger and the bucket.


Great ideas, I will look for the brake switch first and if thats a problem I think the sandbag will definitely solve this problem. Thanks for those ideas pogo bill.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pocojo said:


> To do that, certain resistors have to be wired into the system and if not done properly the computer can be damaged. Thanks much for your reply.


That is a new one on me, 100% of seat sensors are a contact type sensor, weight on, make circuit, weight off, break circuit, never heard of any manufacturer spending many dollars on a special seat sensor.

I will certainly have to chase this one up to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

I hope you are right Fred. Maybe I got some bum info. My tractor is a 2022 model and I thought the Co. might have put in a tamper proof system for product liability issues. After the rain and wind subside I will check on it and let you know what I find. Again I thank you for your responses.

Pocojo


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pocojo, sorry if I sounded a bit brusque, you wouldn't by any chance have a manual with the wiring diagram included, this would help a lot in settling your problem, I can also assure you I wouldn't want any damage to occur to the ECU in your tractor from incorrect fiddling.

If you can, have a look at how many wires go into the seat sensor, if only two, then that will be part of the start circuit, and if 4, that will be start circuit and engine kill when lifting bum off seat, would be interested to know how many wires the hand brake sensor has, do you have to have the hand brake on to start the engine also?.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pocojo said:


> If I get off the front seat with the parking brake disengaged, the engine will shut down.


This is exactly what it should do unless you have the seat safety switch bypassed or some other type of weight on the seat......Seat safety switch is a simple thing to unhook....Just jumper around it and the problem is solved......My 2021 CK3510 came, from the dealer, with a jumper for both the seat switch and the neutral safety switch......


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

FredM said:


> pocojo, sorry if I sounded a bit brusque, you wouldn't by any chance have a manual with the wiring diagram included, this would help a lot in settling your problem, I can also assure you I wouldn't want any damage to occur to the ECU in your tractor from incorrect fiddling.
> 
> If you can, have a look at how many wires go into the seat sensor, if only two, then that will be part of the start circuit, and if 4, that will be start circuit and engine kill when lifting bum off seat, would be interested to know how many wires the hand brake sensor has, do you have to have the hand brake on to start the engine also?.


No problem Fred,
I will check into all that tomorrow. I do have a repro shop manual for for it and the wiring diagrams should be in there. I am new to this and appreciate any info I can get from the many knowledgeable people on this forum. Thanks again.

Pocoj


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

pocojo said:


> No problem Fred,
> I will check into all that tomorrow. I do have a repro shop manual for for it and the wiring diagrams should be in there. I am new to this and appreciate any info I can get from the many knowledgeable people on this forum. Thanks again.
> 
> Pocoj


Fred, I did further research into all of this and found the info I got was BS. The seat switch is a simple two wire (jumpable) device and I found a $7.00 jumper connector on e bay to make the job easier. Again, thanks for your responses.
Pocojo


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> This is exactly what it should do unless you have the seat safety switch bypassed or some other type of weight on the seat......Seat safety switch is a simple thing to unhook....Just jumper around it and the problem is solved......My 2021 CK3510 came, from the dealer, with a jumper for both the seat switch and the neutral safety switch......


My dealer gave me a jumper but I found one on e bay and it should solve this problem.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Is there a switch that will disable the brake safety when using the backhoe? I just watched a video of a guy digging a trench with a CK3510 and he did just as I described, and never lest the seat. I'd say he didn't have the park brake on. If worse comes to worse, get yourself a sand bag and throw it on the seat whenever you are trenching , and leave the brake released. The bucket being down will hold you steady for the most part. I've never used the park brake on my backhoe, I just drop an outrigger and the bucket.


I found the info I got was BS. I will get a simple switch jumper connector from e bay to solve all of this. Thanks again for your responses.
Pocojo


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there no information in either of your manuals that describe how the backhoe operation works without the tractor shutting with the drivers seat unoccupied?


----------

